

What Startups can learn from Lady Gaga - gosuri
http://www.leveragingideas.com/2009/12/27/startups-lady-gaga/

======
zck
Original at <http://www.dailyspeculations.com/wordpress/?p=4249>

------
TriinT
That being fugly and having absolutely no talent whatsoever does not mean one
can't be a commercial success?

~~~
wendroid
Are you really sure that's what you mean?

If this is what you call talentless
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3pUItwVxyc>

And let me tell you, musical talent alone will not get you very far in
showbusiness.

~~~
TriinT
Either you're deaf, or your standards are very low. Sorry to burst your
bubble, but I personally know tens of musicians, and most aren't even _that_
talented, who make Lady GaGa look like the proto-amateur she is. Her talent is
to sell, not to make music. Last but not least: she's ugly as hell. But then,
so was Britney Spears 10 years ago, and that didn't stop her from becoming
"successful".

~~~
wendroid
We'll have to agreee to disagree then. I'm not so shallow on the appearance
part, that's just your sexism.

